# kitchener - 2001 Mack MR roll off with Live Edge pusher and stainless salted



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

Low Miles, 46k rear, two speed diff, 17k front. Allison automatic, frame is good. New brakes, exhaust, tool boxes, all new hydraulic lines. Rate control for salter. Comes with flat bed and one bin and salter 
Ontrux roll off system(2 years old) 
14' Metal Pless Live Edge pusher 
Salter is custom built with auger drive. (No chains or salt on your frame) 
$65k takes it all.


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

Is that USD or Canadian? 

Nice rig!


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks. $65 CND or $50k USD


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That's a heckuva setup for a heckuva price.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Wow!!!....Very Nice...Its Even Oomkes Green


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's a heckuva setup for a heckuva price.


Thanks pal. Means something coming from a legend like you. It was a passion project, spent way to much building it but it was fun. Works amazing but time for it to find a new home.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Nothing ever ends up costing what you think it should does it.

What size salter it that? Its huge.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

Freshwater said:


> Nothing ever ends up costing what you think it should does it.
> 
> What size salter it that? Its huge.


Salter is 10yard. It fits the truck well


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

A Man said:


> Low Miles, 46k rear, two speed diff, 17k front. Allison automatic, frame is good. New brakes, exhaust, tool boxes, all new hydraulic lines. Rate control for salter. Comes with flat bed and one bin and salter
> Ontrux roll off system(2 years old)
> 14' Metal Pless Live Edge pusher
> Salter is custom built with auger drive. (No chains or salt on your frame)
> ...


Nice truck, nicely equipped. Pretty good opportunity for a young hustler. Should be rather easy to keep busy in the winter even subbing. Should be able to keep it busy in the summer with building contractors, roofers etc with the roll off dumpsters.

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

FredG said:


> Nice truck, nicely equipped. Pretty good opportunity for a young hustler. Should be rather easy to keep busy in the winter even subbing. Should be able to keep it busy in the summer with building contractors, roofers etc with the roll off dumpsters.
> 
> Good luck with the sale.


Thank you for the positive feed back! It's a really nice truck, I forgot to mention the wheel base is really short. It will our turn a pick up. Makes it an awesome salting unit.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Awesome! Not sure it’s for me but would be fun to try out.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Rather small investment for someone wanting to leave the workforce especially a one man show. Your equipped for winter and summer.


----------

